# Flexi-M Mini LED



## JohnC (12 Sep 2015)

Hi,

I'd actually dismissed this lamp after skim reading else where it wasn't up to much. But i'm seeing more advertising with it over what I would call higher energy scapes.

Not seeing much discussion here on it.

Anyone using one? Impressions?

Found some tech details on The Aquatic Plant Society
http://www.theaquaticplantsociety.org/flexi-mini-nano-led-follow-up/

Thanks,
John


----------



## Iain Sutherland (12 Sep 2015)

Good looking light but quite pricey for a nano and not being dimmable put me off. It's a relief to see a smart looking nano light though, if other companies follow suit style wise the shrimp tanks will get an upgrade.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnC (12 Sep 2015)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Good looking light but quite pricey for a nano and not being dimmable put me off. It's a relief to see a smart looking nano light though, if other companies follow suit style wise the shrimp tanks will get an upgrade.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm looking at it as a replacement/slight upgrade to the eheim power LED's i use on my 30cm cubes. From the PAR readings it doesnt really look like a great mid to high light lamp as the photos of the scapes they are using to advertise it indicate. Although they possibly could be more shallow tanks then 30cm.


----------



## tim (13 Sep 2015)

I'm using one over a mini m at the minute, I would hazard a guess medium-high light depending on depth of substrate etc been enough to grow medium difficulty plants and enough to grow BBA and thread algae when I've been a bit slack   a dimmer would be a nice addition so it could be used for low light nano's, good looking unit though.


----------



## parotet (13 Sep 2015)

Hi all

I use this one (http://www.blau-aquaristic.com/nano-led-light.html now over a mini m, but initially it was used as a replacement of the (crappy) Eheim led supplied with the cubes. Cheap (about 40€) and powerful enough to grow whatever you want in a cube (some darker areas in long tanks, but still good enough). The advantage? It comes with two dimmeable channels
However nothing to do with an AquaSky 301 or 361 which is really high light
Probably closer to Flexi m

Jordi


----------



## viktorlantos (13 Sep 2015)

We have it in a low tech. Sometimes with CO2 but mainly not. This is a mid light. May would compare to a 13W compact light by eye.
Have the same ammount of light like the Dennerle 20L in kit light, but nicer color rendering.

The problem is that since it is close to the surface the light spread is not that good. This fit to a 20L cube but on larger tank may will have issues / dark areas.

This is a 20L dennerle kit with Flexi


Green Aqua Showroom by Viktor Lantos, on Flickr


----------



## JohnC (13 Sep 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys.

still pondering.

Two of the cubes are suffering a bit with too higher light plants in with the eheim PowerLED's.

The dwarf puffer tank has been set up as low light/hybrid and is doing great (journal starting some time soon).


----------



## alto (13 Sep 2015)

I suspect you'll find it much improved over the Eheim power LED's (which don't seem to have upgraded their LED's since that lamp first came out)  - the finish on the FlexiM is v good quality (I instantly want to purchase the one I looked at, unfortunately both had been pre-sold  ) ... not dimmable, but then I don't think it's so bright that one would want to - OTOH it's rather nice for the fishes if lamps come ON/OFF gradually ...
Given the 120 degree lens, I think it will provide good coverage on a 12in cube (this AZOO video shows it clearly on a 26cm tank, note the 20cm H or W???)  - I notice that both Aquasabi & Forest have it sale priced so you might enquire whether an upgraded version will be released soon.

Re the "Similar Threads", it seems to have missed this one 
AZOO FLEXI MINI LED Light Fixture


----------



## JohnC (13 Sep 2015)

alto said:


> I suspect you'll find it much improved over the Eheim power LED's (which don't seem to have upgraded their LED's since that lamp first came out)  - the finish on the FlexiM is v good quality (I instantly want to purchase the one I looked at, unfortunately both had been pre-sold  ) ... not dimmable, but then I don't think it's so bright that one would want to - OTOH it's rather nice for the fishes if lamps come ON/OFF gradually ...
> Given the 120 degree lens, I think it will provide good coverage on a 12in cube (this AZOO video shows it clearly on a 26cm tank, note the 20cm H or W???)  - I notice that both Aquasabi & Forest have it sale priced so you might enquire whether an upgraded version will be released soon.
> 
> Re the "Similar Threads", it seems to have missed this one
> AZOO FLEXI MINI LED Light Fixture




Nice. completely missed it in the search. 

It does look lovely.


----------

